# Drygas in hydraulic oil



## tcreeley

Anyone use drygas in hydraulic oil? NH Dealership guy told me to buy the cheaper hydraulic oil + drygas instead of NH 134 with additives for condensation. He said his big tractor customers do that to save money when they swap out the hydraulic oil. Anyone else hear of this?


----------



## Thomas

Haven't heard of that one.


----------



## ZZ71

Don't do it, foolish cheap skate experimentation.


----------



## pogobill

I worked up in the arctic on a frozen placer operation and it was some cold... -50 when our gear started to arrive. Our mechanic put diesel into the hydraulic oil tank to thin it out a little. It helped, but I wouldn't do on my own gear. 
I think it would be worth getting the proper oil and save a pump and a save your gear.
Also, I'm not sure if it matters with all oils, but I prefer to make sure that I have a single oil in my system and do not mix different oils to top up the system.


----------



## Fatpuddy

your tractor doesn't take that much oil, bet your pump is worth more or the seals in your three point hitch, those are a pain to change. 
cheap is cheap because it is cheap


----------

